# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  thay đổi icon cho file exe trong vb6

## bigrat96

các bác nào pro chi giúp cái #-o

----------


## hoangnam.hp18

Sau khi hoàn thành Project của mình, nếu muốn thay đổi Icon của File exe trong VB6, bạn thực hiện theo các bước sau:
1. Đặt Icon cho Form nào đó bất kì (vd Form1)
2. Ở cửa sổ Project, nhấp phải vào tên Project, chọn Properties...
3. Cửa sổ Properties xuất hiện (Mặc định sẽ hiển thị ở Tab General), bạn chọn Tab Make
4. Nhìn vào mục "Application" có mục Icon, lúc này bạn nhấp chọn Form1
Ok để kết thúc quá trình thiết đặt
Sau khi tạo thành file Exe thì ứng dụng của bạn sẽ có Icon như mong muốn
Chúc bạn thành công !

----------

